
The .Org Domain Will No Longer Be Sold to Private Equity Vultures - NoB4Mouth
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/akw5pg/the-org-domain-will-no-longer-be-sold-to-private-equity-vultures
======
dimator
This really is a "stunning" victory that I did not expect. In today's world,
big money rarely loses a round to NGOs and the public interest. Maybe this
happened because the circumstances around the selling were _that_ egregious.

~~~
vikramkr
If they thought .org as a domain would be tarnished by this, perhaps big money
redid some revenue projections on the sale and found that numbers would no
longer add up.

